# Lock the screen on fedora 8



## ambavaram (Jan 29, 2008)

How to lock the screen on fedora 8.

Regard the computer as idle after : put10 min
Activate screen saver when computer is idle : put the check mark
Lock screen when screen saver is active : put the check mark

I have followed above steps to lock the screen still i am unable to lock the screen.

Thanks.


----------



## acd0 (Jul 10, 2008)

i thought fedora did it by default...


----------



## lensman3 (Oct 19, 2007)

I thought it did it too by default. But you are the second person in about 6 months who has had this problem. I don't know if the previous person got it working. This sounds like a problem some have with a "strange" hardware combination.

Try this:

1) Edit /etc/inittab and change the run level from 5 to 3. Save file and exit vi.
2) Reboot the machine.
3) you will restart in the text mode so login and "cd /tmp" (no quotes).
4) Delete everything in /tmp. Use the command "rm -fr /tmp/*" (no quotes). Be the superuser when you do this. 
5) Log out of superuser.
6) As a "regular" user, type in "startx". This should start up a "clean" x11 session. /tmp is the place a lot of X11 "cookies" (for the want of a better term) get stored.

See if this fixes the problem. Cleaning /tmp can fix a lot of problems. I one night changed my user number and group number. When I finished X11 couldn't find the user it was supposed to run as. I could barely log out, couldn't start any programs, and none of the desktop Icons could be found. It was really messed up until I deleted everything in /tmp. When X11 starts up after this it recreates all the necessary files and directories. Remember that /tmp has a "t" permissions (the sticky bit) for the directory, so files stored there get the permission of the creator.


----------

